# Welche Pumpe?



## MarciSch (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mich bei meinen letzten Wasserkühlungen immer das rattern / summen der Pumpe (EK D5) gestört hat und ich wieder auf Luftkühlung zurück bin, möchte ich nun mal fragen, welche Pumpe Ihr mir denn empfehlen könnt (am besten mit AGB als Kombi), die seeeeehr leise ist. Mein PC steht nur 50cm neben mir, da hört man echt alles. 

Als Komponenten kommt in den Kreislauf nur ein GPU Kühler, ein CPU Kühler (vermutlich ein älterer EK-Supremacy EVO), ein 360er EK-Radiator (27mm dick) und eben die Pumpen - AGB - Kombi.

Noch eine Frage zum GPU-Kühler: Ich besitze die Gigabyte RTX 2070 Windforce 8G, diese hat soweit ich das weiß das Referenz-PCB einer 2080. Also sollte ich doch alle Referenz-Kühler für die 2080 nehmen können, oder?

Ich weiß dass ein einzelner 360er evtl. etwas zu wenig ist, allerdings betreibe ich sowohl meinen Ryzen 5 3600 als auch die 2070 stock. 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Tekkla (24. Juni 2020)

Hmm. Eine D5 ist schon recht leise. Auf wieviel Umdrehungen lief die denn? Auf rund 3.100 RPM höre ich von meiner nur was auf 20cm bei offenem Seitenteil. 

AGB-Pumpe-Kombis sind überdes nicht das Leiseste. Nicht laut, aber wenn du so richtig empfindlich bist, dann ist ein AGB und eine Pumpe mit eigenem und ordentlich entkoppelten Top sicherlich die beste Wahl.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. Juni 2020)

MarciSch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem mich bei meinen letzten Wasserkühlungen immer das rattern / summen der Pumpe (EK D5) gestört hat und ich wieder auf Luftkühlung zurück bin, möchte ich nun mal fragen, welche Pumpe Ihr mir denn empfehlen könnt (am besten mit AGB als Kombi), die seeeeehr leise ist. Mein PC steht nur 50cm neben mir, da hört man echt alles.


Da kann man nur die DCP450 nennen, allerdings braucht sich eine aufs Minimum gedrosselte D5 nicht dahinter zu verstecken. Wenn die D5 noch zu hören war, war vermutlich die Entkopplung recht schlecht.


MarciSch schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage zum GPU-Kühler: Ich besitze die Gigabyte RTX 2070 Windforce 8G, diese hat soweit ich das weiß das Referenz-PCB einer 2080. Also sollte ich doch alle Referenz-Kühler für die 2080 nehmen können, oder?


Schau auf die Kompatibilitätsliste, dann weißt du mehr.


MarciSch schrieb:


> Ich weiß dass ein einzelner 360er evtl. etwas zu wenig ist, allerdings betreibe ich sowohl meinen Ryzen 5 3600 als auch die 2070 stock.


Der Prozessor wird es dir vermutlich nicht danken, sofern du deine Drehzahlen niedrig hältst, was eigentlich der Hauptsinn der ganzen Wakü-Sache ist.


----------



## drstoecker (24. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Da kann man nur die DCP450 nennen, allerdings braucht sich eine aufs Minimum gedrosselte D5 nicht dahinter zu verstecken. Wenn die D5 noch zu hören war, war vermutlich die Entkopplung recht schlecht.
> 
> Schau auf die Kompatibilitätsliste, dann weißt du mehr.
> Der Prozessor wird es dir vermutlich nicht danken, sofern du deine Drehzahlen niedrig hältst, was eigentlich der Hauptsinn der ganzen Wakü-Sache ist.



die magicool kann man nicht mehr kaufen, ist schon länger ausverkauft. Scheint eol zu sein!


----------



## MarciSch (24. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Ja, die Magicool gibt es leider nicht mehr, habe auch schon nach der gesucht. Also Pumpe und AGB getrennt ist besser? Dann wird es wohl darauf rauslaufen...


----------



## Tekkla (24. Juni 2020)

MarciSch schrieb:


> Also Pumpe und AGB getrennt ist besser? Dann wird es wohl darauf rauslaufen...


Weniger Vibrationen im AGB sind halt leiser. Aqua Computer selber redet aber davon, dass deren Ultitube D5  Kombi sehr leise sein soll. Aber wie gesagt, es kommt auch auf die Umdrehungen der Pumpe an. Ich habe mehr Radis als du und lasse die Pumpe auf 3.100 RPM nahezu lautlaus laufen und liege bei vollkommen passenden 43 l/h.


----------



## Farbfieber (25. Juni 2020)

Ich hab von EK eine D5 G2 PWM von der hörst du absolut nix, auch nicht auf 100%


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juni 2020)

Farbfieber schrieb:


> Ich hab von EK eine D5 G2 PWM von der hörst du absolut nix, auch nicht auf 100%


Wie installiert? Standalone auf Shoggy oder Ähnlichem? Oder als AGB/Top Kombi am Radi installiert? Es kommt immer auf die Art der Montage an!


----------



## Farbfieber (25. Juni 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wie installiert? Standalone auf Shoggy oder Ähnlichem? Oder als AGB/Top Kombi am Radi installiert? Es kommt immer auf die Art der Montage an!



Am Heatkiller Tube, mit Lüfter Adapter, sprich die ganze Geschichte hängt^^


----------



## Sinusspass (25. Juni 2020)

Mit etwas Glück bei der Pumpe sogar im Rahmen des Möglichen. Aber wenn du sämtliche Hintergrundgeräusche entfernst (oder überhaupt entfernen kannst), sprich sämtliche Lüfter, Festplatten, Haushaltsgeräte, Nachbarn, Autos draußen, Wind (ich weiß, das geht ziemlich schwer) wirst du sie höchstwahrscheinlich hören. ich höre bei offenem Fenster auch nichts, bei geschlossenem kann ich Pumpen, Lüfter und Festplatten aber deutlich wahrnehmen und auch voneinander unterscheiden. 
Erst wenn du unter Idealbedingungen, sprich sämtliche Geräuschquellen abseits des Pcs abgestellt, wirklich nichts mehr hören kannst, dann ist dein System unhörbar. Das zu erreichen ist aber ziemlich schwer und erfordert deutlichen Overkill bei der Dimensionierung der Wakü.
Am Ende reicht sehr leise aber für die meisten aus, einfach weil man noch andere Geräusche von außerhalb hat, die den Pc dann übertönen können. Laut müssen die ja nicht sein, die Pumpe wird in der Regel von den Lüftern unter Last übertönt, und selbst die werden meistens von Hintergrundgeräuschen übertönt. Dann gibt es noch die Leute, bei denen die Lüfter- und Pumpengeräusche im "Grundrauschen" untergehen, und die deshalb auch 1000 Umdrehungen bei den Lüftern leise nennen. Das kommt alles auf die Person und das Umfeld an, ob der Pc wirklich unhörbar ist. Im oben genannten Extremtest versagt aber so ziemlich alles. 
Da muss die D5 schon auf Minimaldrehzahl runter und die Lüfter müssen unter 400 Umdrehungen laufen, Festplatten dürfen nicht laufen und man muss Glück mit den Spulen haben, dann ist der Pc wirklich unhörbar. Oder aber in einen anderen Raum und nur die Kabel zum Monitor.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Juni 2020)

Ich konnte eine D5 auch IMMER hören, sogar auf bei minimal rpm. Ist für mich, zusammen mit der DCP aber die angenehmste. Die Aquastream z.b. dürfte objektiv leiser sein, subjektiv gefällt mir das brummen aber absolut nicht!


----------



## claster17 (25. Juni 2020)

Ich kann meine D5 nicht über 2000rpm laufen lassen, weil mir das Summen auf die Nerven geht. Der Durchfluss ist dann so gering, dass der HighFlow häufig gar nichts anzeigt.
Wirklich still ist meine Pumpe nur unter 1500rpm, aber da steht das Wasser fast.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Da muss die D5 schon auf Minimaldrehzahl runter und die Lüfter müssen unter 400 Umdrehungen laufen, Festplatten dürfen nicht laufen und man muss Glück mit den Spulen haben, dann ist der Pc wirklich unhörbar. Oder aber in einen anderen Raum und nur die Kabel zum Monitor.


Oder man ist mit einer höheren Wahrnehmungs- bzw. Angenervtseinschwelle gesegnet


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2020)

Die leiseste Lösung ist eine im AGB getauchte Pumpe. Gibt es abseits der Eheim Station (und die nur noch als 230V) aber nicht fertig zu kaufen.


----------



## Farbfieber (26. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Mit etwas Glück bei der Pumpe sogar im Rahmen des Möglichen. Aber wenn du sämtliche Hintergrundgeräusche entfernst (oder überhaupt entfernen kannst), sprich sämtliche Lüfter, Festplatten, Haushaltsgeräte, Nachbarn, Autos draußen, Wind (ich weiß, das geht ziemlich schwer) wirst du sie höchstwahrscheinlich hören. ich höre bei offenem Fenster auch nichts, bei geschlossenem kann ich Pumpen, Lüfter und Festplatten aber deutlich wahrnehmen und auch voneinander unterscheiden.
> Erst wenn du unter Idealbedingungen, sprich sämtliche Geräuschquellen abseits des Pcs abgestellt, wirklich nichts mehr hören kannst, dann ist dein System unhörbar. Das zu erreichen ist aber ziemlich schwer und erfordert deutlichen Overkill bei der Dimensionierung der Wakü.
> Am Ende reicht sehr leise aber für die meisten aus, einfach weil man noch andere Geräusche von außerhalb hat, die den Pc dann übertönen können. Laut müssen die ja nicht sein, die Pumpe wird in der Regel von den Lüftern unter Last übertönt, und selbst die werden meistens von Hintergrundgeräuschen übertönt. Dann gibt es noch die Leute, bei denen die Lüfter- und Pumpengeräusche im "Grundrauschen" untergehen, und die deshalb auch 1000 Umdrehungen bei den Lüftern leise nennen. Das kommt alles auf die Person und das Umfeld an, ob der Pc wirklich unhörbar ist. Im oben genannten Extremtest versagt aber so ziemlich alles.
> Da muss die D5 schon auf Minimaldrehzahl runter und die Lüfter müssen unter 400 Umdrehungen laufen, Festplatten dürfen nicht laufen und man muss Glück mit den Spulen haben, dann ist der Pc wirklich unhörbar. Oder aber in einen anderen Raum und nur die Kabel zum Monitor.



Also bei mir macht es keinen Unteschied ob der PC "An" oder "Aus" ist das einzige was ich höre ist meine externe 2,5" Festplatte, aber wenn ich diese auch noch abklemme höre Ich absolut garnix................ Ja Okay Ich bin seit über 14 Jahren Handwerker eventuell sind da meine Ohren schon extrem stark geschädigt durch die lauten Maschinen aufm Bau . Allerdings kann ich für MICH sagen mein PC ist unhörbar XD. Es gibt nur einen Moment wo ich die Pumpe höre und zwar wenn ich sie manuell runter regle, dann ist schon dieses verringern zu hören.


----------



## Tekkla (26. Juni 2020)

Farbfieber schrieb:


> Allerdings kann ich für MICH sagen mein PC ist unhörbar XD. Es gibt nur einen Moment wo ich die Pumpe höre und zwar wenn ich sie manuell runter regle, dann ist schon dieses verringern zu hören.


Das nennt man nicht lautlos sondern selektive Wahrnehmung.


----------



## Farbfieber (29. Juni 2020)

Okay, bei uns in der Wohnung ist jetzt alles still, und JA die Pumpe hört man wirklich, kotzt mich gerade total an, hab sie schon auf 75% reduziert sind ca 3000rpm statt 4700rpm. Aber im Normalfall hört man ja auch Musik, Zockt oder schaut Youtube oder was auch immer  Da hört man die Pumpe dann eh nicht.


----------



## Tekkla (29. Juni 2020)

3.000 RPM bei 75%? Vielleicht ist deine Pumpe auch nicht in Ordnung bzw. irgendwas anderes im Loop nicht ok.

Zum Vergleich meine D5 Next.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Juni 2020)

Je nach D5 und deren angepasster Regelelektronik (da variieren die Hersteller) kommt das hin, sofern sie bei 100% auf ~4800 und bei 0% auf ~1800 dreht. Das kann dann sein, dass sie bei 30% immer noch mit 1800 dreht oder bei weniger noch tiefer als 1800 kommt, aber sofern sie sich bis 4800 hochregeln lässt, ist alles ok.


----------



## Farbfieber (29. Juni 2020)

Also ich hab meine D5, per SATA angeschlossen und das PWM-Kabel an einer Aquacomputer Octo angeschlossen, deswegen kann er auch keine Leistungsaufnahme messen. Sobald ich das PWM-Signal auf 0% stelle, dreht die Pumpe auf maximal Drehzahl auf. Ab 1% lässt sich die Pumpe schon regeln, und dann sind es ca 800rpm.

Pumpe: EK Waterblocks EK-D5 PWM G2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (29. Juni 2020)

Wird die am OCTO wie ein PWM Lüfter gesteuert, bei dem man ähnlich wie beim Aquaero in der Aquasuite Min und Max Drehzahl angeben kann?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Juni 2020)

nimm die Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC 3.25 18W


----------



## Farbfieber (29. Juni 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wird die am OCTO wie ein PWM Lüfter gesteuert, bei dem man ähnlich wie beim Aquaero in der Aquasuite Min und Max Drehzahl angeben kann?



Ja quasi, ich hab den Kanal allerdings auf einen festen Prozentsatz gesetzt, wie auf dem Bild zusehen ist.


----------



## nekro- (29. Juni 2020)

komisch meine D5 macht, 3100RPM bei 40%


----------



## Farbfieber (30. Juni 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> komisch meine D5 macht, 3100RPM bei 40%



Wenn sie auf 100% 4800rpm macht können bei 40% keine 3100rpm anliegen. Bei 40% Leistung müssten eigentlich nur noch 1920rpm da sein. Aber ich glaube das ist sehr stark von der Elektronik abhängig.


----------



## claster17 (30. Juni 2020)

Meine Aquacomputer D5 PWM:



% | ~RPM
1-49 | 800
54 | 1000
73 | 2000
87 | 3000
95 | 4000
100 | 4800


----------



## Sinusspass (30. Juni 2020)

Farbfieber schrieb:


> Wenn sie auf 100% 4800rpm macht können bei 40% keine 3100rpm anliegen. Bei 40% Leistung müssten eigentlich nur noch 1920rpm da sein. Aber ich glaube das ist sehr stark von der Elektronik abhängig.





claster17 schrieb:


> Meine Aquacomputer D5 PWM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht mir nach exponentiellen(oder logarithmischen, je nach Achsenbeschriftung) Regelkurven aus, soweit kein Problem. Die 1800 Umdrehungen Minimal hatte ich noch von der Vario im Kopf, die Pwm kommt wohl tiefer.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> nimm die Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC 3.25 18W


Zu schwer zu entkoppeln und daher meist zu laut, auch wenn sie stärker ist.


----------



## Tekkla (30. Juni 2020)

D5 Next bei mir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (30. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Zu schwer zu entkoppeln und daher meist zu laut, auch wenn sie stärker ist.



eigentlich nicht , einfach vier ca 1cm hohe Pöppel aus Silicon unten dranmachen , aushärten lassen  dann einfach ins Gehäuse stellen  ....fertich


----------



## Sinusspass (30. Juni 2020)

Wenn es denn so einfach wäre....
Dann schwingt das Gehäuse zwar nicht mehr komplett mit, laut ist die Pumpe aber immer noch. Man braucht Metalldeckel und -boden sowie Shoggy-Sandwich, um die DDC vernünftig leise zu bekommen und zu entkoppeln. Statt des Shoggys kann man sie auch mit Gummis aufhängen, das erfüllt den selben Zweck. Die D5 ist da verhältnismäßig viel einfacher leise zu bekommen, dafür fehlt es ihr aber an Leistung gegenüber der DDC.


----------



## nekro- (30. Juni 2020)

Echt interessant wie unterschiedlich die Werte bei den Usern sind, vielleicht hat es auch viel mit Winkeln und Anzahl der Komponenten und Wiederständen zu tun.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. Juni 2020)

Durchfluss ja, der Drehzahl ist der eigentliche Kreislauf aber egal. Die interessiert nur Pwmsignal bzw. Betriebsspannung. Die unterschiedlichen Werte liegen daran, dass zum einen die Wakü-Hersteller bei den Pumpen die Elektronik anpassen (Aquacomputer z.B.) und dass Steuerungen auch im Signal variieren.


----------



## nekro- (30. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Durchfluss ja, der Drehzahl ist der eigentliche Kreislauf aber egal. Die interessiert nur Pwmsignal bzw. Betriebsspannung. Die unterschiedlichen Werte liegen daran, dass zum einen die Wakü-Hersteller bei den Pumpen die Elektronik anpassen (Aquacomputer z.B.) und dass Steuerungen auch im Signal variieren.



Gut zu wissen


----------



## Bauschaum7 (30. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wenn es denn so einfach wäre....
> Dann schwingt das Gehäuse zwar nicht mehr komplett mit, laut ist die Pumpe aber immer noch. Man braucht Metalldeckel und -boden sowie Shoggy-Sandwich, um die DDC vernünftig leise zu bekommen und zu entkoppeln. Statt des Shoggys kann man sie auch mit Gummis aufhängen, das erfüllt den selben Zweck. Die D5 ist da verhältnismäßig viel einfacher leise zu bekommen, dafür fehlt es ihr aber an Leistung gegenüber der DDC.



Jaah ,  Leistung geht halt über Alles  
Und so laut wie du es darstellst ist die jetzt auch nicht  .... tust  ja grad so als wäre das eine Aquarium- , Teich- oder Wasserspielpumpe ^^

Auf den Pöppeln hör ich die echt nicht , selbst wenn ich nur mit Überbrückungsstecker hochfahre  ! Und Fenster zu und alles aus und leise .

Müsste schon dranfassen ,  oder wenn das Wasser nicht drückt  würde ich es sehen .

PS: deswegen nimm die DDC o/ , und keine D5  !

Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal !


----------



## Sinusspass (1. Juli 2020)

Kommt immer auf die Person an. Natürlich sind die Pumpen nicht wirklich laut und wenn man neu in der Wakü ist, ist erstmal alles leise. Dann kommt es drauf an, entweder ist man zufrieden, oder man will es noch leiser bis zur Unhörbarkeit. Da der TE scheint aber ein eher empfindliches Gehör zu haben, da kann der Unterschied schon vorhanden sein. Aber wie ich in Post 10 schon geschrieben habe, wirklich unhörbar ist doch nicht so leicht. Da hat es sich einfach erwiesen, dass die D5 da leichter zu beruhigen ist.  
Wenn man jetzt doch zur DDC greifen will, sollte man besser eine Pwm-Version nehmen, da diese sehr weit runtergeregelt werden kann und dann ebenfalls sehr leise ist, die 3.25 braucht man nur, wenn man wirklich viel Durchfluss haben will oder ein sehr großen Kreislauf betreibt.
Für billig kaufen: Die DDC ist billiger als die D5!


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juli 2020)

Was ihr immer mit D5 und DDC habt?? 
Meine Aquastream ist groß und Kolzig, dafür so stampft und leise wie eine Katze auf leisen Solen... 

Mit minimaler Drehzahl erreiche ich mit meinem großen Loop 63 l/h und mit max. an die 115-120 l/h.
Mit minimaler Drehzahl ist die Pumpe aus dem Gehäuse nicht zu hören.


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Juli 2020)

Aquastream muss man mögen, wie jede Pumpe eigentlich. Ich kann mit ihrer Geräuschart gar nichts anfangen, ist mir zu brummig, auch mit Shoggy etc. Ich kann aber auch verstehen, wie einem ne D5 auf den Keks geht.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juli 2020)

Habe das auch schon mal gelesen, aber bei meiner Ultimate kann ich mit min. Drehzahl nichts raus hören. Mit hoher Drehzahl hingegen schon, aber hohe Drehzahl brauche ich nur zum befüllen. Vom Shoggy  habe ich sogar nur die zwei Gummipuffer verwendet, da es vom Platz her mit dem Schwamm nicht mehr gepasst hat. Am Einlass habe ich zum AGB Hardtube dran und am Auslass Schlauch bis zur Schottverschraubung. 

Wieso mit und ohne Schlauch ist wieder so eine Geschichte was mit meinem letztem Umbau zu tun hat.
Kenne aber fällte wurde mit Hardtube Vibration aufs Rohr übertragen.


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Juli 2020)

Denke es liegt auch irgendwo an der eigenen Wahrnehmung, und das meine ich völlig wertfrei. In unserm Test damals war die AS messtechnisch am leisesten, auch bei mir im System. Die D5 war lauter, gefiel mir dennoch besser. Da muss man vlt einfach verschiedene Modelle mal selbst hören


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juli 2020)

Keine Ahnung ob es am Gehäuse liegt, aber ich muss schon mit offenem Gehäuse fast mit dem Ohr an der Pumpe sein damit ich leise was brummen hören kann. Mein Rechner steht auf dem Boden und aus meiner Sitzposition kann ich nichts von ihr hören. Sie sitzt auch im Gehäuse eine Ebene tiefer und ist mit geschlossenem Gehäuse auch nicht zu sehen.

Aber wie bereits geschrieben nur solange die minimale Drehzahl von 3000 U/min anliegt, denn mit hohen Drehzahlen ist es was anderes. Aber ich habe ja die Ultimate verbaut und mir ist halt nicht bekannt wie es mit den anderen Vorgänger aussieht.


----------



## Bariphone (4. Juli 2020)

Die D5 waren mir acuh zu nervig und bei leise zu schlapp. Die DDC braucht halt nen schweren Pumendeckel und AGB so ala Acetal in massiv, oder aus Messing. Dann ist auch Ruhe im Schiff. Es gibt halt bei beiden Pumpen Drehzalbereiche wo unschöne Resonanzen auftreten. Bei der DDC hier sind das 95 bis 80% da ist die lauter wie auf 100%.

Aber je nachdem wo und wie verbaut kann man da ehh keine verlässliche Aussage treffen.

An der DDC mag ich  die Leistung und die kompakte Bauweise sowie die angenehmere Geräuschkulisse


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> . Aber ich habe ja die Ultimate verbaut und mir ist halt nicht bekannt wie es mit den anderen Vorgänger aussieht.



Die Ultimate scheint wirklich leiser zu sein, keine Ahnung ob die das was geändert haben
Pumpen fuer Wasserkuehlung im Roundup und Test - Hardware-Helden

Ich selbst hatte nur die XT Ultra im schicken gelb


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juli 2020)

Ich weiß, wenn man andere Erfahrungen macht ist es immer schwer solche aussagen zu glauben, aber ich würde nie behaupten das die Pumpe bei mir nicht raus zu hören wäre wenn es nicht der Fall sein würde. 

Laut Aquacomputer sollt die Pumpe wegen der neuen Elektronik etwas laufruhiger sein.

Bei mir laufen die Lüfter selbst mit Last nicht über 550 U/min und da die Lüfter so langsam laufen sind sie auch nicht raus zu hören und da merke ich jedes Geräusch was der Rechner verursachen würde. Meine HDDs sind deshalb auch bereits raus geflogen und habe komplett auf SSDs gesetzt.

Bin da schon sehr empfindlich wenn es sich um Geräusche handelt.


----------



## Bariphone (4. Juli 2020)

Das glaube ich dir.  Aber die ja schon nen ganz schöner Brocken


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juli 2020)

Ist in meinem Fall egal, da sie eine Ebene tiefer verbaut ist und durchs Seitenteil aus Glas nicht zu sehen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde diese Pumpe auch nicht sichtbar verbauen wollen und dann würde ich mich auch eher zu einer D5 oder DDC Pumpe entscheiden. Die D5 Next von Aquacomputer gefällt mir da sehr gut.


----------



## nekro- (8. Juli 2020)

Vielleicht bin ich etwas hörgeschädigt, aber ich finde die DDC-1T auf 100% auf einem shoggy leise und nicht störend von meinem Kollegen. Vielleicht ist sie auf Grund des Alters (10Jahre) einfach abgerundet 

Die D5 Next empfinde ich lauter und tönt in höheren nervenden Frequenzen daher läuft sie bei mir nur mit 50% auf einer Lüfterhalterung


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juli 2020)

Gut meine Ultimate muss ich auch runter regeln, sonst wäre sie auch hörbar.

Mit 3000 U/min ist sie bei mir nicht raus zu hören und mit meinem Loop erreiche ich dann immer noch zwischen 63-65 l/h. Ohne dem Mora komme ich auf etwa 75 l/h. Mit höchster Drehzahl von etwa 4800 U/min höre ich meine Pumpe auch und dann erreit sie Pumpe mit Mora um die 115-120 l/h und ohne dem Mora um die 150 l/h.


----------



## nekro- (10. Juli 2020)

Wieviele Winkel Hast du denn verbaut ?

Habe 3x360 und 12 Winkel (6x90 , 6x45) ich würde schon gerne wissen wieviel L/h ich habe aber dafür extra ein DFM installieren Mhh.....
Ich hoffe das 50% der D5 Next einfach ausreichend sind.
Manchmal musste ich 2x45 oder 90 mit 45 hintereinander schalten um den Bogen zu nehmen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Juli 2020)

Ich bin mir auch unsicher ob D5, DDC beide...oder doch ne ganz andere. Es ist halt die persöhnliche Warnehmung und äußere Umstände.
Denn rein akustisch sieht es bei mir so aus; Das ich wenn ich Abends oder Nachts am PC sitze im Desktopbetrieb ist mein PC zwar so leise das ich meine Armbanduhr auf dem Schreibtisch ticken höre! Alle Lüfter (Silent Wing 3) laufen dann bei 270-400rpm. Es Stört nicht...man hört es aber. Nur lauter darf es nicht werden.

Deswegen baue ich auch schon seit Monaten an einem Externen Gehäuse(Corsair 750D) unterm Schreibtisch Teile hin und her Probiere Lüfter und Dämmung... Dort kommt nach Plan dann ein 420x420 Radiator rein nur die Pumpe und AGB bereiten mir Kopfschmerzen. Ich brauch ja 2 Pumpen wenn ich das Kühlgehäuse vom Rechner Trenne muss der PC ja weiterhin nutzbar sein....


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Juli 2020)

Du hörst Silent Wings auf <400 Umdrehungen? Das ist beachtlich. Wobei mir das mit der Armbanduhr ebenso geht.
Wichtig bei der Pumpe ist, sie gut zu entkoppeln und zu dämmen. Sprich Metalldeckel, wenn verfügbar ein zusätzliches Metallgehäuse und reichlich Bitumen- und Dämmmatten, wenn man ganz eskalieren will. Grundsätzlich kann man die Pumpen dann auch einfach sehr weit drosseln, unter 2000 Umdrehungen sind bei richtiger Entkopplung sowohl D5 als auch DDC unhörbar, die DDC hat aber mehr Druck und damit auch mehr Leistung bei gleicher Drehzahl. Sonst wäre eine Magicool Dcp450 auch etwas. 
Wenn du noch etwas Zeit hast:PumpengehÃ¤use fÃ¼r die DCP450
Verfügbar werden die Deckel wohl zu Beginn nächsten Jahres.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2020)

Watercool hatte mal Dämmgehäuse für DDCs. Jetzt ist das zwar noch das Beispielbild für das entsprechende Untermenü im Shop aber das Gehäuse selbst ist nicht mehr verzeichnet. Vielleicht hat man auf explizite Nachfrage noch eines.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juli 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Wieviele Winkel Hast du denn verbaut ?
> 
> Habe 3x360 und 12 Winkel (6x90 , 6x45) ich würde schon gerne wissen wieviel L/h ich habe aber dafür extra ein DFM installieren Mhh.....
> Ich hoffe das 50% der D5 Next einfach ausreichend sind.
> Manchmal musste ich 2x45 oder 90 mit 45 hintereinander schalten um den Bogen zu nehmen


Kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich es nicht mehr weiß. Aber habe jedenfalls einiges an Winkel verbaut, da mit Hardtube einiges besser mit Winkel realisiert werden konnte. So viel Winkel was ich jetzt verbaut habe hatte ich 3 Jahre lang mit Schlauch nicht verbaut.


----------



## nekro- (10. Juli 2020)

Woran merke ich eigentlich das der Durchfluss zu gering wäre ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## claster17 (10. Juli 2020)

Wenn die Komponententemperatur durch eine höhere Pumpendrehzahl merklich sinkt.
In meinem Fall um 5-7K zwischen Leerlauf- und Lastdrehzahl. Untenrum hat die D5 viel zu wenig Druck für meinen Kreislauf.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Untenrum hat die D5 viel zu wenig Druck für meinen Kreislauf.


D5 für (amerikanische) High-Flow Kühler und DDC für (europäische) Düsenkühler war vor >10Jahren mal Allgemeinwissen im Wakü Bereich.
An der Grundlogik hat sich nicht viel geändert. Desto höher der Widerstand desto mehr Sinn macht eine DDC (Oder Eheim) statt einer D5.


----------



## claster17 (10. Juli 2020)

Ich überlege schon länger, ob ich auf DDC inklusive DDC-Aufnahme für meinen HeatkillerTube umsteige.

Edit:
Mir schwebt die hier vor, weil ich wegen der Pumpenaufnahme sowieso bei Watercool bestellen müsste:
https://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wa...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30004


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Juli 2020)

Wenn eine D5 es nicht richtet, kommt auch bei einer DDC nicht so viel mehr bei rum. Ist zwar die bessere Pumpe, aber ob geratene 20% mehr Durchfluss jetzt so viel bringen?


----------



## claster17 (11. Juli 2020)

Mir geht es vor allem um den unteren Drehzahlbereich. Ausreichend Durchfluss schafft die D5 natürlich, wenn ich sie aufdrehen lasse, aber ich hätte sie aus akustischen Gründen gerne unterhalb von 2000 RPM. Dummerweise fördert sie da so wenig, dass ein MoRa-Delta von 10K keine Seltenheit ist. Dabei ist der Durchfluss so haarscharf an der Grenze, wo der HighFlow überhaupt keinen Sensorwert liefert.


----------



## nekro- (11. Juli 2020)

Was hast du denn alles verbaut das die D5 für deinen Fall zu schwach ist ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## claster17 (11. Juli 2020)

MoRa 420, 2x EK QDC, Heatkiller 4 Pro, Heatkiller Tube und Phanteks Glacier 1080Ti. Maximaler Durchfluss liegt bei 110 L/h, wobei die D5 natürlich zu laut ist.
Kreislauf wurde vor einem Monat komplett zerlegt und gereinigt.

Edit:
Da fällt mir ein, dass ich mir nur die QDC nicht näher angeschaut habe. In beiden Kühlern war grünlicher Schleim und im AGB sogar ein oder zwei erbsengroße Klumpen.


----------



## Sinusspass (11. Juli 2020)

Da wird das mit einer DDC aber auch nicht viel besser sein, da hast du dann eben ein Delta von 8 oder 7k. Wie ist denn dein aktueller Durchfluss? Ich würde mal raten, um die 25l/h, da kommt mit der DDC dann eben 30, vielleicht 35 raus. Abseits davon ist die DDC bei gleicher Drehzahl etwas lauter.


----------



## nekro- (11. Juli 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> MoRa 420, 2x EK QDC, Heatkiller 4 Pro, Heatkiller Tube und Phanteks Glacier 1080Ti. Maximaler Durchfluss liegt bei 110 L/h, wobei die D5 natürlich zu laut ist.
> Kreislauf wurde vor einem Monat komplett zerlegt und gereinigt.
> 
> Edit:
> Da fällt mir ein, dass ich mir nur die QDC nicht näher angeschaut habe. In beiden Kühlern war grünlicher Schleim und im AGB sogar ein oder zwei erbsengroße Klumpen.




Das bisschen wird sich kaum/gar nicht auswirken. Der PC von meinem Kollegen der 10 Jahre nicht gepflegt wurde sah aus als wenn der Slimer vom Ghostbuster drin gewohnt hätte. Da war so viel Schleim, dass das Durchflussrädchen am Bay festgeklebt war!

Und was soll man sagen die DDC-1T hat einfach die Liter durchgeballert, so das er trotzdem fehlerfrei lief und er zocken konnte.


----------



## claster17 (11. Juli 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wie ist denn dein aktueller Durchfluss? Ich würde mal raten, um die 25l/h



Falls der HighFlow mal was gemeldet hat, waren es bei 2000 RPM 17-18 L/h.

Derzeit hab ich einen Zweipunktregler, sodass es im Leerlauf 1450 RPM und 3950 RPM für Last sind. Letzteres ergibt 80 L/h.


----------



## Sinusspass (11. Juli 2020)

Dann schafft die DDC eben 25l/h bei 2000 Umdrehungen, das macht es ja auch nicht gerade besser. Nimm gleich 2, dann hast du Ruhe. 2  Paar Qdc fressen den Durchfluss wie nichts.


----------



## claster17 (15. Juli 2020)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage zur D5. Ist es normal, dass diese bei bestimmten Drehzahlen rattert?


----------



## Tekkla (15. Juli 2020)

Nein.


----------



## nekro- (15. Juli 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eine Frage zur D5. Ist es normal, dass diese bei bestimmten Drehzahlen rattert?



Nein, rattert ist ja eher ein Zeichen das irgendwo Luft im System ist


----------



## claster17 (16. Juli 2020)

Das Rattern ist bei 2200-2400 und 2650-3000. Besonders laut ist es bei 2350 und 2900.
Luft im Kreislauf kann ich ausschließen, weil ich derzeit keine internen Radiatoren habe.

Da es meine erste Pumpe ist, hab ich mir vor drei Jahren nichts weiter bei gedacht. Ich nehme mal an, dass meine D5 ab Werk mangelhaft war.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Juli 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die leiseste Lösung ist eine im AGB getauchte Pumpe. Gibt es abseits der Eheim Station (und die nur noch als 230V) aber nicht fertig zu kaufen.



Die Pumpe in der Eheim 600 Station ist nicht entkoppelt. Dass der Luftschall durch die Kapselung etwas gedämmt wird, ist da nur noch ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. 




IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe das auch schon mal gelesen, aber bei meiner Ultimate kann ich mit min. Drehzahl nichts raus hören. Mit hoher Drehzahl hingegen schon, aber hohe Drehzahl brauche ich nur zum befüllen. Vom Shoggy  habe ich sogar nur die zwei Gummipuffer verwendet, da es vom Platz her mit dem Schwamm nicht mehr gepasst hat. Am Einlass habe ich zum AGB Hardtube dran und am Auslass Schlauch bis zur Schottverschraubung.



Mit minimaler Drehzahl bietet die Aquastream Ultra Ultimate in etwa ein ähnliches Leistungs-Lautheitsverhältnis, wie eine D5 bei 60 Prozent. Darüber ist die Aquastream tendenziell lauter, auch wenn ich die tiefere Frequenz des Brummens ebenfalls als weniger störend empfinde. Für weitere Details müsst ihr die 09 abwarten. 




Olstyle schrieb:


> D5 für (amerikanische) High-Flow Kühler und DDC für (europäische) Düsenkühler war vor >10Jahren mal Allgemeinwissen im Wakü Bereich.
> An der Grundlogik hat sich nicht viel geändert. Desto höher der Widerstand desto mehr Sinn macht eine DDC (Oder Eheim) statt einer D5.



Die DDC hat eine niedrigere Maximalleistung als die D5, das galt auch schon früher. Es gibt eigentlich kein Szenario, in dem eine DDC der D5 überlegen ist außer beim Preis. In vielen Szenarien ist mehr als eine DDC aber auch einfach nicht nötig.




claster17 schrieb:


> Das Rattern ist bei 2200-2400 und 2650-3000. Besonders laut ist es bei 2350 und 2900.
> Luft im Kreislauf kann ich ausschließen, weil ich derzeit keine internen Radiatoren habe.
> 
> Da es meine erste Pumpe ist, hab ich mir vor drei Jahren nichts weiter bei gedacht. Ich nehme mal an, dass meine D5 ab Werk mangelhaft war.



Wenn bei so engen Drehzahlbereichen zusätzliche Geräusche auftreten, sind es in der Regel Resonanzen. Aber vermutlich nicht an der kompakten und soliden D5 selbst, sondern an einem Aufsatz oder (je nach Entkopplung) andernorts im Gehäuse.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Mit minimaler Drehzahl bietet die Aquastream Ultra in etwa ein ähnliches Leistungs-Lautheitsverhältnis, wie eine D5 bei 60 Prozent. Darüber ist die Aquastream tendenziell lauter, auch wenn ich die tiefere Frequenz des Brummens ebenfalls als weniger störend empfinde. Für weitere Details müsst ihr die 09 abwarten.


Habe nicht die Ultra, sondern die Ultimate und du bist nicht der erste der mir nicht glaubt dass ich meine Pumpe mit minimaler Drehzahl nicht raus hören kann. Hätte absolut kein Grund was anderes zu behaupten wenn es nicht so wäre und wer mich kennt, der weiß auch das ich nichts verschönern tue. 

Aber egal, ich muss keinem was beweise und bin mit der Pumpe sehr zufrieden.
Kann aber auch nicht jeden der es nicht glaubt zu mir zum Kaffee trinken einladen.


----------



## claster17 (16. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn bei so engen Drehzahlbereichen zusätzliche Geräusche auftreten, sind es in der Regel Resonanzen. Aber vermutlich nicht an der kompakten und soliden D5 selbst, sondern an einem Aufsatz oder (je nach Entkopplung) andernorts im Gehäuse.



Die D5 hängt an einem Heatkiller Tube, welcher wiederum mit 140er Lüfterhalterungen am Gehäuse befestigt ist. Werde mal den AGB abmontieren und hören, ob Resonanzen auch auftreten, wenn ich den AGB nur mit der Hand halte.


----------



## Tekkla (16. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe nicht die Ultra, sondern die Ultimate und du bist nicht der erste der mir nicht glaubt dass ich meine Pumpe mit minimaler Drehzahl nicht raus hören kann. Hätte absolut kein Grund was anderes zu behaupten


Man kann Schallpegel messen. Dagegen ist "ich höre die nicht" nur subjektiv. Ich habe die AS aber auch nicht gehört. So wie ich die D5 nicht höre.



claster17 schrieb:


> Die D5 hängt an einem Heatkiller Tube, welcher  wiederum mit 140er Lüfterhalterungen am Gehäuse befestigt ist. Werde  mal den AGB abmontieren und hören, ob Resonanzen auch auftreten, wenn  ich den AGB nur mit der Hand halte.


 Habe auch D5 mit HK Tube. Die Pumpe versetzt den ganzen Tube in Resonanz. Das kann man bei mir richtig hören, wenn ich den Verschluss des Fillports öffne. Dann dringt da ein Brummen aus der Öffnung. Voll strange.  Für mehr Ruhe soll man die Pumpe am besten mit eigenem Top und darüber entkoppelt betreiben. Werde ich im August/September mal angehen und testen.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Juli 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Man kann Schallpegel messen. Dagegen ist "ich höre die nicht" nur subjektiv. Ich habe die AS aber auch nicht gehört. So wie ich die D5 nicht höre.


Taub bin ich aber trotzdem nicht und im allgemeinem bin ich auch sehr empfindlich was Geräusche angeht. 
Sonst hätte ich mir keinen Mora und 14 Lüfter verbaut.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe nicht die Ultra, sondern die Ultimate und du bist nicht der erste der mir nicht glaubt dass ich meine Pumpe mit minimaler Drehzahl nicht raus hören kann. Hätte absolut kein Grund was anderes zu behaupten wenn es nicht so wäre und wer mich kennt, der weiß auch das ich nichts verschönern tue.
> 
> Aber egal, ich muss keinem was beweise und bin mit der Pumpe sehr zufrieden.
> Kann aber auch nicht jeden der es nicht glaubt zu mir zum Kaffee trinken einladen.



Sorry, meinte auch die Ultimate. Und das jemand sie nicht raushört, glaube ich gerne, da ihr Geräusch eben relativ unauffällig ist und in einem Frequenzbereich, wo man oft Umgebungsgeräusche hat, die sie übertönen können. Ganz abgesehen von der grundsätzlichen Frage, dass "nicht hören" immer auch vom Gehör des Zuhörers abhängt. 

Aber rein objektiv ist sie nicht leiser als eine D5 gleicher Stärker und hat weniger Regelbereich nach unten. Für dich wäre das kein Vorteil, weil leiser als unhörbar nicht geht, aber wer eine D5 bei 2.400 U/min und weniger noch hört, für den wäre eine Aquastream erst recht akustisch wahrnehmbar. Es kann sein, dass er sie ebenfalls als angenehmer/weniger störend empfindet, aber sie ist objektiv nicht leiser.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Juli 2020)

Meine Lüfter laufen wegen dem Mora und den zwei intern verbauten Radiatoren nur max. mit 500 U/min und die Noctua Lüfter die ich verbaut habe sind mit dieser Drehzahl auch noch nicht zu hören, daher ist mein komplettes System auf Silent getrimmt. Ich habe früher sogar das leise Rauschen der HDDs gehört. Nur musste es dazu absolut still im Raum sein, sonst hätte ich die HDDs nicht mehr gehört.

Die sind daher auch aus meinem System raus geflogen und habe deshalb nur noch auf SSDs gesetzt.
Zum Glück hat meine Grafikkarte auch kein Spulenfiepen, sonst wäre dieses auch zu hören.

Meine Pumpe ist aber in der Untere Ebene des Gehäuse verbaut und ich muss schon sehr nah mit dem Ohr an die Pumpe dran gehen um leise was hören zu können. Tut mir leid, ich kann deine Aussagen zumindest mit meiner Pumpe nicht bestätigen und ich höre im Grunde auch ganz gut und würde ein leises Brummen der Pumpe nicht überhören. Damit ich sie leicht raus hören kann muss ich 300-500 U/min mehr drauf gehen und natürlich auch mit voller Drehzahl wird sie so laut das ich sie auch aus guter Entfernung noch hören kann.

Die Pumpe muss aber gut entkoppelt werden, denn eine Vibration kann ich mit anfassen schon spüren.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Juli 2020)

Wie gesagt: "unhörbar" ist subjektiv und umgebungsabhängig. Eine Aquastream Ultimate ist bei 3.000 U/min beispielsweise rund 4 dB(A) lauter als ein Noctua NF-A14 bei 500 U/min. Für dich unter deinen Bedingungen ist beides "unhörbar", aber für noch empfindlichere Leute unter leiseren Bedingungen kann das ein hörbarer Unterschied sein. Das Laufgeräusch von ungedämmten 7.200er HDDs sollte übrigens für die meisten Menschen wahrnehmbar sein.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Juli 2020)

Meine Noctua A14, P12 und F12 laufen aber mit Idle nur mit etwa 350 U/min und sind dann absolut lautlos und selbst wenn ich sie komplett aus mache macht es dann kein Unterschied mehr aus. Meine besagten 500 U/min habe ich nur unter Last anliegen, da ich an Radiatoren einen 420er + 240er intern verbaut habe und noch einen 360 Mora LT extern mit dran habe.


----------



## Tekkla (17. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Meine Noctua A14, P12 und F12 laufen aber mit Idle nur mit etwa 350 U/min und sind dann absolut lautlos


Für dich oder mich mag dieser Schalldruck als "lautlos" durchgehen. Aber das ist kein Maß bei einer objektiven Betrachtung.


----------



## Viciouz (17. Juli 2020)

Hmm..Rattern etc. passiert in meinem System nicht, ich habe 2 EKWB-DDC PWM (Laing also, wie fast alles in D5 oder DDC) verbaut, da ich bei 42% oder ~2800 U/Min zwischen 170 und 220 l/h bin (die rechts ist neu, also nur eine neue Laing DDC PWM gegen die alte "ekwb" ausgetauscht) muss ich nie voll aufdrehen. Es ist aber ein merkbarer Unterschied in der Laufruhe der 2 eigentlich identischen Pumpen. Die neue spürt man selbst bei direktem Kontakt kaum, die alte schon. Um alles zu entkoppeln, habe ich mir 2 Prototypen gebaut (es ist geplant, die demnächst zu vertreiben) die mit vergütetem Stahl, Gummi und einigen anderen Komponenten nichts, wirklich nichts zum Gehäuse durch lassen. Allerdings kann man auch die jetzt angebotenen Lösungen nutzen, wirklich "Lärm" oder zu starke Vibrationen deuten eher auf eine ungünstige Lage hin. Eine Wasserwaage hilft enorm.Und die Lüfter an den Radiatoren machen sowieso mehr Lärm.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Juli 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Für dich oder mich mag dieser Schalldruck als "lautlos" durchgehen. Aber das ist kein Maß bei einer objektiven Betrachtung.


Wie auch immer, jeder muss für sich zufrieden sein und kennt sein System halt am besten.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. Juli 2020)

Viciouz schrieb:


> Eine Wasserwaage hilft enorm ...



Also mir hat ein Shoggy Sandwich mehr geholfen bei meinem alten System mit einer DDC 1+ ...


----------



## Sinusspass (18. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die DDC hat eine niedrigere Maximalleistung als die D5, das galt auch schon früher. Es gibt eigentlich kein Szenario, in dem eine DDC der D5 überlegen ist außer beim Preis. In vielen Szenarien ist mehr als eine DDC aber auch einfach nicht nötig.


Die Kennlinie sagt mir da eher was anderes, die DDC erreicht (in der entsprechenden Ausführung mit vergleichbarer Drehzahl) einen deutlich höheren Druck und damit in einem restriktiveren Kreislauf auch einen höheren Durchfluss als eine D5. Die D5 erreicht mehr Durchfluss, aber der Maximalwert an Durchfluss bringt ja nichts.


----------



## Chewbakka_PL (18. Juli 2020)

kann es sein, dass man eine DDC 1T nicht mehr kaufen kann? Meine spinnt aktuell und ich wollte mir eine neue kaufen. Überall ausverkauft.


----------



## LastManStanding (18. Juli 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die Kennlinie sagt mir da eher was anderes, die DDC erreicht (in der entsprechenden Ausführung mit vergleichbarer Drehzahl) einen deutlich höheren Druck und damit in einem restriktiveren Kreislauf auch einen höheren Durchfluss als eine D5. Die D5 erreicht mehr Durchfluss, aber der Maximalwert an Durchfluss bringt ja nichts.



So auch mein Kenntnisstand
Ich wollte für 2x 420mm+ 1x  420x420 und 3(vlt4) Kühlern eigentlich den Eisball mit einer bekanntermaßen D5 "ähnlichen-ausfallbehafteten" Bauart. Jedoch bin ich mir inzwischen unsicher ob das sinvoll ist.


----------



## Sinusspass (18. Juli 2020)

Chewbakka_PL schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass man eine DDC 1T nicht mehr kaufen kann? Meine spinnt aktuell und ich wollte mir eine neue kaufen. Überall ausverkauft.


Ich sehe das anders.


LastManStanding schrieb:


> So auch mein Kenntnisstand
> Ich wollte für 2x 420mm+ 1x  420x420 und 3(vlt4) Kühlern eigentlich den Eisball mit einer bekanntermaßen D5 "ähnlichen-ausfallbehafteten" Bauart. Jedoch bin ich mir inzwischen unsicher ob das sinvoll ist.


Da reicht doch noch die D5. Es ist immer wieder überraschend, mit wie wenig Durchfluss man noch klar kommt, selbst 20l reichen eigentlich aus. Das merkt man zwar an den Temperaturen -vor allem bei der Gpu, bei der Cpu eher weniger-, aber das macht ja nichts. Abseits moderner Cpus, die man einfach kaum wirklich kühl bekommt, sind alle Komponenten ja weit genug von irgendwelchen thermischen Limits entfernt, dass 10°C mehr als 15Mhz beim Oc ausmachen. Die VPP755 (ich nehme mal an, die meinst du) ist zwar von den Leistungsdaten der D5 recht ähnlich, aufgrund der gehäuften Ausfälle aber einfach Müll. Die erste Version war mal wirklich leise, aber die nicht mehr so ausfallbehaftete V3 kann nichts wirklich besser als die D5, außer kaputt gehen.


----------



## LastManStanding (19. Juli 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich sehe das anders.
> 
> Da reicht doch noch die D5. Es ist immer wieder überraschend, mit wie wenig Durchfluss man noch klar kommt, selbst 20l reichen eigentlich aus. Das merkt man zwar an den Temperaturen -vor allem bei der Gpu, bei der Cpu eher weniger-, aber das macht ja nichts. Abseits moderner Cpus, die man einfach kaum wirklich kühl bekommt, sind alle Komponenten ja weit genug von irgendwelchen thermischen Limits entfernt, dass 10°C mehr als 15Mhz beim Oc ausmachen. Die VPP755 (ich nehme mal an, die meinst du) ist zwar von den Leistungsdaten der D5 recht ähnlich, aufgrund der gehäuften Ausfälle aber einfach Müll. Die erste Version war mal wirklich leise, aber die nicht mehr so ausfallbehaftete V3 kann nichts wirklich besser als die D5, außer kaputt gehen.



Danke ist mein erste Wasserkühlung die ich für mich selbst Zusammenstelle und liege schon bei etwas über 1000€^^. Nur am Ende des Jahres kommt ne neue GPU und fürs Mainboard kommt nen EK Block da guck ich mal ob die 670X ohne Lüfter sind. Sonst muss das ding auch einen I/O Block bekommen. Ja genau die meinte ich ich hatte mir mehr erhofft von der Qualität. *Der Hersteller schreibt ohne Titanium-segmente in Farben und einer erhöhten Anlaufdrehzahl gäbe es kein Problem bei der VPP755 V3....to be continued*
Die sagen ja der Eisball wäre D5 Kompatibel aber das ist wohl nur bedingt "immer" der Fall. Hoffe aber das es ne Alternative gibt in form einer D5. Hab mich oben verschrieben (das war meine Ursprüngliche Planung) nicht 2 x 420mm und 1x420x420. Sondern 1x 280 1x 420 und 1x 420x420mm. Weil das beim Dark Base pro 900 ja so knapp ist oben, obwohl es grad so passt habe ich mich endschieden oben den Eisball Kopfüber hinzuhängen. Dafür aber eben Supernova oder Mora

Aber was schreibe ich hier, das ist doch nich mein Thread, Wenn die neue GPU da ist mach ich nen eigenen auf, und hoffe dann Später auf tips von Erfahrenen Aquaristen


----------



## Chewbakka_PL (19. Juli 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich sehe das anders.



Oh man! keine Ahnung, wie ich die übersehen habe...danke sehr!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Juli 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die Kennlinie sagt mir da eher was anderes, die DDC erreicht (in der entsprechenden Ausführung mit vergleichbarer Drehzahl) einen deutlich höheren Druck und damit in einem restriktiveren Kreislauf auch einen höheren Durchfluss als eine D5. Die D5 erreicht mehr Durchfluss, aber der Maximalwert an Durchfluss bringt ja nichts.



"Entsprechende Ausführung mit vergleichbarer Drehzahl"? Die Rede war von der normalen DDC. Deren Kennlinie beginnt bei 0 l/h + 3,7 m, genau wie die der D5. Und von da ausgehend fällt die der DDC schneller ab. Zwar sind die Unterschiede bei voller Leistung in einem typischen Kreislauf nicht so groß, wie der maximale Durchfluss erwarten lässt, aber sie fallen sowohl in der Theorie als auch der Praxis immer zugunsten der D5 aus. Mit einer DDCplus bei voller Leistung sähe die Sache anders aus. Aber es ist lange her, dass mir jemand begegnet ist, der deren Geräuschentwicklung akzeptabel fand und hier geht es ausdrücklich um leise Pumpen. Da muss man eine D5 schon auf unter 50 Prozent der Drehzahl regeln (entspricht Stufe 1,8-2,0 bei der Version mit Poti), ehe sich ihre Lautheit der einer auf gleiche Leistung gedrosselten DDC annähert und dann hat die D5 immer noch das in den Ohren der meisten angenehmere Laufgeräusch auf ihrer Seite.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. Juli 2020)

Die normale DDC arbeitet auch nur mit 3600 Umdrehungen, natürlich ist sie dann schwächer. Bei gleicher Drehzahl liegt der Vorteil eindeutig bei der DDC.
Deren Laufgeräusch ist (für mich) gar nicht so schlimm, da ich Metalldeckel, -bodenstück und Shoggy Sandwich verwende. Ich höre es zwar, da meine DDCs gerade ungedrosselt (abseits der Stecker- und Leiterverluste, eigentlich werden es wohl eher 11,5V sein) auf ~4500 Umdrehungen laufen, aber das Geräusch ist ähnlich laut wie die eLoops auf 550 Umdrehungen und die HDDs. Die D5 am Heatkillertube im Zweitsystem ist bei voller Drehzahl vergleichbar laut.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Juli 2020)

Als alter HDD-User bist du im Vorteil was Laufgeräusche angeht. Bei mir wars nach dem Wechsel komplett auf SSD und sehr leise Lüfter so, dass ich auf LuKü zurück bin  Die D5 war bis 50% "ok"


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Juli 2020)

Nicht mehr lange, die Dinger verschwinden. Mein Vorteil kommt eher von der Autobahn hinterm Haus.
Wie kann denn die Grafikkarte unter Luft leise sein?


----------



## Valdiralita (3. September 2020)

Also sorry, aber wenn wir schon über leise Pumpen diskutieren dann doch  bitte Leistung bei gleicher Lautstärke und nicht Leistung bei gleicher  Umdrehungszahl 

Ich hab aktuell die VPP655 drin, allerdings ist alles über 40% zu laut wegen Schwingungen (nicht entkoppelt). Bei 80% ist noch ein relativ leiser sweetspot aber das wars.
Bei näherer Inspektion hab ich auch gesehen das beim Rotor einige kleine Stücke ausgebrochen sind, kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern ob das schon zum Kauf so war oder nicht.
Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich wieder eine D5 kauf oder lieber auf eine andere Pumpe umsteig. Bei meiner aktuellen Konfiguration ist es nicht möglich meine Pump/Res-Kombi zu verschieben, weil alles mit Hardtubes gemacht ist und das O11 Dynamic zu wenig Platz hat um eine Pumpe zu verstecken. Ist alles am Gehäuseboden festgeschraubt und ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich das anders Konfigurieren soll.


----------



## Sinusspass (3. September 2020)

Weil die Lautstärke auch zum großen Teil von der Fertigungstoleranz, dem verbauten Deckel (und Bodenstück), der Entkopplung (+Dämmung), der Positionierung und dem persönlichem Hörempfinden abhängig ist. Je nachdem, wie weit man eskaliert, ist die Lautstärke sehr unterschiedlich. 
Beispiel: Meine DDCs laufen auf Vollgas und sind nicht lauter als die D5, die auch auf Vollgas läuft, einfach weil sie unter einem schweren Metalldeckel sitzen, ein verhältnismäßig dickes Metallbodenstück haben und über Shoggy Sandwich und den weichen Tygon Norprene so gut wie möglich entkoppelt sind. Beides ist ungefähr auf dem Niveau einer HDD, obwohl zumindest die DDC bei entsprechender Drehzahl als deutlich lauter gilt. Da kann man dann natürlich noch weiter eskalieren, dann hört man gar nichts mehr, und genau das ist der Punkt. Der Einbau entscheidet in sehr großem Ausmaß über die Lautstärke, das macht gerade bei Pumpen Leistung über Lautstärke so schwer zu ermitteln.


----------



## maexi (3. September 2020)

lang ist es her aber dafür uninteressant. Ich habe mal diese beiden miteinander verglichen und obwohl es Vpp655 waren lagen sie doch im Vergleich gegen 2 T1 und eine normale DDC vorne.


----------

